# Need Garmin etrex 20 issue. Help?



## urbanseeds (Jul 2, 2007)

I need some help with my Garmin etrex 20. Recently upgraded from Etrex Vista, so I'm familiar with the GPS, just not the new model.

Problem - I have a thumb tack symbol on my map page (waypoint? thumb tack? - it's blue). It shows a fat purple line from the thumb tack to my current location. It's bugging me, and I want it gone.

Deleted all way points.
Deleted all routes.
Deleted all tracks
Took out the SD card
Did a factory reset.

Thumb Nail is still on my map with a purple line to my current location. 
help?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

your GPS is trying to route you to those coordinates. you need to stop routing. Go to "Setup" and "Routing" and look for a "stop routing" option or something similar.

Don't tell the GPS to "go to" anything that you "find" unless you really intend to go there.


----------



## srvmtb (Apr 26, 2013)

Try this. You need to wait until you get a definite satellite before you reset things. It can take a minute or two


----------



## mtbcyclist (Jan 23, 2004)

Stumbled upon this post and had the same issue with my Etrex 30x. The thumb tack that the purple line was attached was a "Sight and Go" point. I went into the "Sight and Go" menu and deleted the point and it fixed the issue.


----------

